# Takeover announcement but nobody buying?



## Deriv555 (13 March 2015)

What are the/some reasons for this?

Cheers,

Deriv


----------



## galumay (13 March 2015)

Deriv555 said:


> What are the/some reasons for this?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Deriv




If you are referring to iinet, its suspended due to the takeover offer.


----------



## qldfrog (13 March 2015)

galumay said:


> If you are referring to iinet, its suspended due to the takeover offer.



is it ??just sold mine at 8.66 at 10:07 (qld time)?


----------



## skc (13 March 2015)

Deriv555 said:


> What are the/some reasons for this?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Deriv




When a takeover is announced, the ASX trading won't start for 1 hour after the announcement. Or, if the announcement was made when market was closed, it'd open at 11am (ASX time) the next day.

Looking at the time stamp on your post (and asusming you are referring to IIN and TPM), it was not yet open for trading.


----------



## burglar (13 March 2015)

skc said:


> When a takeover is announced, the ASX trading won't start for 1 hour after the announcement ...




It's to give everyone an equal chance to rip you off!


----------

